# Crystals when air drying Eastern Red cedar??



## Benjimin (Oct 13, 2018)

I am air drying a few small pieces of Easter red cedar as a test. I cut some small cookies around 3" in diam and after 1 -2 weeks of air drying white crystals formed all over the wood

When I cut the wood it was around 12% moisture. I am air drying some in the basement at around 20 degs C and some in the garage around 10 degs C. after 2 weeks it is still 12%.

Ideas? thoughts?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

It is just the natural resin coming out of the wood and drying. Pretty common with conifers especially in the end grain of freshly cut wood. Sometimes it looks more like beads. You can probably just scrape them off but mineral spirits may help dissolve them so you can wipe it off.

EDIT: You can also try denatured alcohol it you don want to put MS on it. DNA may actually work better.


----------

